# Pensacola International Small Boat



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Fished the International this past weekend and it was the best fishing action I have seen all summer. I fished every tournament this year and that wasfishiest water I have beenin this year.We fished in between the W FL Slope and Llyods Ridge. East to West rips with a nice current. We put our lines in 5 am still dark and when the sun crept upa huge Blue Marlin on and the center rigger was knocked out of its holder ( Broke the Allen screws holding the bracket) 5 more minutes the fish was gone. After that we caught 15 dolphin 20 - 30lbs, wahoo, and a very nice Tuna ( 160.8). Everyone around us was bowed up with a fish. Had a great time and the PensacolaBig Game FishingClub put on aGreat tournament as usually.

I would also like to acknowledge to everyone that we sincerly appreciate winning the first year of the Steve Kaiser Small Boat Award. Thanks for the fishing legends and the memories made while we are enjoying our own offshore adventures.

Lunasea

28 Pro Sports


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

great report and congrats on the win...you guys are on a roll.


----------



## Riviera43 (Apr 20, 2009)

_"We fished in between the W FL Slope and Llyods Ridge"_

Would you mind giving the numbers for these areas?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

That's awesome that you guys were able to get out there in a 28 foot vessel. What is the fuel capacity of a 28 Pro Sports, and how big of a fuel bladder did you use? congrats guys!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard core! Way to go!!! I was scared of those big tuners!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man that is hard core!! 120 miles in a small boat. My hat goes off to you guys!

MScontender


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to you guys! yall definately paddled through some nasty seas in that boat and deserved that tuna fish!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys and congrats


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job guys!

To a later poster on the ProSports Factory capacity?We had a 2002 model that was standard withtwo 125 gal tanks, thus 250 total. Our fuel burn at cruise was 1.3-1.5 depending upon sea state, but it was signficantly poorer trolling (off plane). 120 NM trip to the fishing grounds would be pushing the edge for sure.


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

We burned 4.5 gal per hour. I have 4 cyl diesels with Bravo 3 outdrives. We burned 250 total and had 1/4 tank when we arrived home. Brought 50 gallons extra


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, sweet set up, and thanks again for the report.


----------

